# Meguiars Wheel Brightner?



## V8JB (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi all,

I have bought bilt hamber many times and seriously have no idea what the rave is all about. My M4 wheels are completely nuts to clean, and that is what C5 Armour put on it (prepared fully). Also on my golf... Ive tried bilberry too and not much good... alongside autoglym custom wheel cleaner. 

The only way I can clean it up is by physically using the wheel woolies - no touchless at all. Takes me a good 20 minutes per wheel to have them pristine. 

People say coat them and all you need is soap. Well that hasn't been the case for me and they were coated properly. This is with me using a jet washer too.

I've seen this wheel brightner do the magic quite quickly - anyone here with some personal experience of this product? 

I really wish I could just wash them, coat, then just use a jet washer on them but when I go to dry them all of the excess brake dust comes off on the microfibre towel!

Any comments etc greatly appreciated.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

If it's what I think it is, then it's probably a strong acid, much like Wonder Wheels. Not something that you want to be using on your wheels if you can avoid it. Using strongly acidic products often will dull the finish of your wheels. Also, a strong acid will likely strip the C5 you put on.

Have you tried using Bilt Hamber Korrosol? It's the same iron remover as Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel, minus the other stuff.

Might help shift the brake dust, though realistically I doubt you'll ever get your wheels completely clean without touching them at all. Brake dust is very sharp and tends to get itself embedded in the paint on the wheel, so needs agitation to remove.

I've had coated wheels before and still always had to properly wash them. If you don't want to do this, then perhaps use the auto wheel or korrosol, then jet wash, then blow dry. That way you're not touching them and rubbing the brake dust in. However, it obviously won't get the wheels 100% clean.

I suspect that even if you used something like Wonder Wheels, that even then you'd still need to agitate it on the wheel. They still wouldn't be completely spotless without touching.

One thing to try is to wash them every single week. The longer you leave the brake dust, the more it bakes onto the wheel and the harder it is to remove. Also, the more of it builds up, which again makes it harder to remove.

Un

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Hmm, not sure what happened, but I can't keep typing in the above post!

I was just saying that unfortunately, there is no easy answer when it comes to cleaning wheels. The only proper way to do it is to touch them. Same for the bodywork. A touchless wash never gets it 100% clean, no matter what chemicals you use

If anything, wheels are even more difficult because brake dust is so stubborn to remove.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## V8JB (Dec 16, 2018)

thanks for the reply. i am just so surprised that it is voted number 1 and i am not exactly blown away by it. bmw did my car not too long back and the wheels were pristine - i can't imagine them spending 20 minutes a wheel so assume something like wheel brightner was used for it to be quick.

I am wondering if I go with a stronger pressure washer from K4 to K7 if the extra pressure would help blast off the brake dust?


----------



## V8JB (Dec 16, 2018)

Ive seen the videos from auto fanatic (using an ik9 sprayer) and he hardly does any physical cleaning and the wheels come out really good. Think it could be dangerous to be that good?


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Have been using WB for many years on many cars, no issues whatsoever. Just dilute it 10/1 and your good to go. Work one wheel at a time:thumb:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

H-M3 said:


> Have been using WB for many years on many cars, no issues whatsoever. Just dilute it 10/1 and your good to go. Work one wheel at a time:thumb:


And just to add don't let it dry


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

You will ruin the C5 as wheel bightern is acid based, kind of pointless useing it, and it sounds like you've already ruined it TBH

My white 3sdm's are coated in C5 and its not just a case of hose the crap of, but no acid atall.

My method

1) Spray break discs with BH atom mac

2) Foam all 4 with diablo wheel gel in a dedicated foam lance.

3) rinse of Diablo

4) get my soap bucket with a diluted mix of AF revolution

5) Clean backs of wheels (barrels) using a halfords microfiber noodle wheel stick/brush

6) Clean faces, lips and around the spokes with the streetwize monkey MITT (its a god send for wheels)

7) clean lug nuts, writing, around valve stem and center car with a soft detailing brush using the water from my bucket

8)clean tires using a wilko bumper brush and some soapy water from my bucket

9)rinse

10) spray with AF aquacoat and rinse again

11)Dry

Monkey MITT under £3 with delivery
https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l...SABEgKVdfD_BwE

Halfords wheel stick/brush £5
https://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/sponges-brushes-buckets/halfords-microfibre-wheel-brush?istCompanyId=b8708c57-7a02-4cf6-b2c0-dc36b54a327e&istItemId=-xwwaritxia&istBid=t&_$ja=tsid:94971|cid:865695745| agid:43902125175|tid:aud-297219199169la-327137099987|crid:202397318319|nw:g|rnd:1586580298 049355997|dvc:c|adp:1o8|mt:|loc:1006563&gclid=EAIa IQobChMIjenu4NOL3wIVCc53Ch3BKAE9EAQYCCABEgL8iPD_Bw E

Wilko bumper brush £2.50
https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/wilko-sh...E&gclsrc=aw.ds

Detailing brush
https://www.britemax-direct.co.uk/PB...CABEgK-xvD_BwE

Selection of detailing brush (Shop about)
https://www.googleadservices.com/pag...aACCNcB&adurl=


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I’ve got C5 on my black powder coated wheels & never leave them over 2 weeks for washing & I use wheel woolies & the barrels are as smooth as the day I applied the C5,,the forward facing spokes get brake dust on them over time but I just apply BH kerosol agitate with a detailing brush & they come up like new again.

Andy.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Tyrefitter said:


> I've got C5 on my black powder coated wheels & never leave them over 2 weeks for washing & I use wheel woolies & the barrels are as smooth as the day I applied the C5,,the forward facing spokes get brake dust on them over time but I just apply BH kerosol agitate with a detailing brush & they come up like new again.
> 
> Andy.


Bilt Hamber korrosol shouldent be used as a weekly wash product especialy for coated C5 wheels

You should be using bilt hamber auto wheel as your weekly wash product and korrosol on a 2 monthly basis


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

V8JB said:


> thanks for the reply. i am just so surprised that it is voted number 1 and i am not exactly blown away by it. bmw did my car not too long back and the wheels were pristine - i can't imagine them spending 20 minutes a wheel so assume something like wheel brightner was used for it to be quick.
> 
> I am wondering if I go with a stronger pressure washer from K4 to K7 if the extra pressure would help blast off the brake dust?


You cannot wash wheels just with a pressure washer and some chemicals - you have to use something to contact them - either a brush, wheel woolies, wash mitt or sponge. Any wax or sealant will make this easier.

Yes, an acid cleaner will 'do a better job' but you're also spraying acid on your wheels/discs/hubs way more than you need to and they will suffer.

The reason you use something like C5, is that brake dust and dirt doesn't stick to the wheel, and you can use a shampoo to clean the wheels, which isn't going to affect brakes, hubs, hoses, wheel nuts etc at all.

I feel your pain with intricate wheel designs, unfortunately, you're just going to have to spend the time.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

V8JB said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have bought bilt hamber many times and seriously have no idea what the rave is all about. My M4 wheels are completely nuts to clean, and that is what C5 Armour put on it (prepared fully). Also on my golf... Ive tried bilberry too and not much good... alongside autoglym custom wheel cleaner.
> 
> ...


I think you'll find when people say this - it's in relation to actually cleaning them with soap and brush etc so not having to use any chemicals - also rather than just spraying them and rinsing them you do need to 'wash' them


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Rian said:


> You should be using bilt hamber auto wheel as your weekly wash product and korrosol on a 2 monthly basis


Its the same product apart from auto wheel is a bit thicker so cling a little more


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

I have used megs wheel brightener for over a year with no problems, agreed it need to be used sensibility but the fear mongering on here make chuckle...1 person posts then the ban wagon starts up..


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

bigbruiser said:


> Its the same product apart from auto wheel is a bit thicker so cling a little more


Autowheel also has added degreasers. Korrosol is purely an iron remover, thus better suited to decontaminaion of paint.

For dirty wheels there is more than iron on the wheels, therefore the added degreasers in autowheel help with the non iron dirt.:thumb:


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

fatdazza said:


> Autowheel also has added degreasers. Korrosol is purely an iron remover, thus better suited to decontaminaion of paint.
> 
> For dirty wheels there is more than iron on the wheels, therefore the added degreasers in autowheel help with the non iron dirt.:thumb:


Good call thats why you dilute can auto wheel for maintenance then :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

bigbruiser said:


> Good call thats why you dilute can auto wheel for maintenance then :thumb:


You can also dliute korrosol, but the same as diluted autwheel it will be less effective.


----------



## V8JB (Dec 16, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. I'll give bilt another go but I am tempted. If it turns out I use the wheel brightner every 2 weeks or once a month for a proper clean then use bilt every wash or so then I'd be happy. 

To get the wheels how I like them I need to spend 20 minutes per wheel - and I am washing 2 cars... hence me wanting something a tad more aggressive. Perhaps to counter it add a sealant or something and like i mentioned above use it only once a month due to it being 'extreme'. 

Dont get me wrong, I love spending the time cleaning and it looking good but I do like to keep the cars looking good all the time, and have neglected cleaning them for a good 4-5 weeks due to cold and dread of 20min per wheel x 2 cars.... 

Appreciate the input!


----------

